# Advice on moving from UK to Germany



## foodpyramids (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Newbie here, looking for some advice and would really appreciate anything you guys can let me know.

I've always wanted to move abroad, England doesn't feel like it's my permanent home (as much as I do love the North East) and have decided to plan out a move to Germany in about a years time. Areas I'm looking at currently are Berlin, Leipzig or Hamburg. Now I haven't visited Leipzig before, but I absolutely love Berlin and Hamburg! Planning a trip over to Germany in a few months time to travel around and make my mind up.

Now, at the moment I'm planning to just save up as much money as I can over the next year and then leaving, finding a WG and any job I can just as a source of income whilst I settle in. Now, with being an EU citizen already which Visa would I need to apply for to allow me to do this? And also, how do I go about doing it? I've tried looking into this online but can't seem to get a clear answer.

I'm still quite basic with German too, definitely couldn't hold a conversation so I'm looking into studying either at lessons or at home with something like a language partner so any advice of where to find a language partner or any tips would be so helpful.

If you guys have any advice/tips in regards to admin/paper work please let me know because at the moment this is something I'm struggling to get a clear answer on when looking online, especially from the perspective of moving from the UK.

Like I said, any advice at all is massively appreciated!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As an EU citizen, you don't need any visa at all. In Germany, I believe it's still necessary to register with the town hall (Rathaus) when you "move in" - probably not until you find a place to live.

One thing to check is what the "expected" qualification is for your particular line of work. They used to joke (probably still do) that just about any job in Germany seems to require "3 years of apprenticeship" - but that isn't always the case.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## foodpyramids (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Bev, that's great!
Yeah, I thought that was the case with Visas but some of the stuff I've been reading has had me a bit confused.

I'll be sure to check that out, it's IT/Tech that I'm looking to get in to so I'm expecting it to be similar to finding a job in the same field over here where it's a little difficult dependant on qualifications but not too bad, hopefully.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

foodpyramids said:


> Newbie here, looking for some advice and would really appreciate anything you guys can let me know.


Drive on the right. Don't mention the war. About covers it.

As an EU citizen you don't need a visa but to stay past 90 days I believe there are requirements in terms of being able to support yourself and have health insurance and all that. If you find a proper job it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## foodpyramids (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh okay, well that's fine I was planning on finding some form of employment as soon as I can so hopefully shouldn't be an issue. Thanks for letting me know!

That's a good point about driving, could I use my UK license over there for a year then have to take a German driving test? Probably not going to get a car initially but it's good to know


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The basic requirements for an EU citizen staying in Germany past three months are:

_Erwerbstätigkeit oder Ausbildung ausgeübt wird_
You are working or going to school.

_eine Arbeit gesucht wird (in der Regel nur für 6 Monate möglich)_
You are looking for work - typically good for up to six months.

_ein Daueraufenthaltsrecht erworben wurde_
You have some other claim to permanent residence (i.e. marrying a German).

_oder wenn ausreichende eigene Mittel für den Lebensunterhalt und eine Krankenversicherung vorhanden sind_
Or you have enough money to live on and you have health insurance.

Not sure what the rule is on EU driving licenses - might be unlimited. Car registration is another matter.

Basically you show up, within two weeks of landing somewhere semi-permanent you register your address at the local Burgeramt (or whatever it might be called where you're living), then within three months you sort out what you need to sort out for legal residency with the local Ausländerbehörde - income and health insurance primarily.

I'm guessing a bit because I'm not an EU citizen myself, but that's my basic understanding.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

foodpyramids said:


> Oh okay, well that's fine I was planning on finding some form of employment as soon as I can so hopefully shouldn't be an issue. Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> That's a good point about driving, could I use my UK license over there for a year then have to take a German driving test? Probably not going to get a car initially but it's good to know


Changing your UK driving license is not a must. You can do so without needing to take the tests.

Otherwise, all you need to do is to register your residence within 90 days of arriving in Germany (and within 14 days of moving should you change your address while living in Germany, this is a must for all residents, including German nationals). No need to do anything with the alien department unless you have a non-EEA spouse.

From the day of registering, you will need health insurance.

You are not eligible for benefits in the first 90 days unless you are working and topping up low income. After 90 days you are also basically only eligible if you are working or have paid into the system long enough to be eligible for contribution-based benefits.


----------



## foodpyramids (Jun 9, 2015)

This is all really helpful, thanks everyone!
I'm glad there's not a lot of admin work to do, makes the process a bit easier.

Any advice on learning the language? Online resources, finding a language partner online etc? Would be really helpful because I'm not entirely sure where to start, I've used software packages like Rosetta Stone and they just don't work for me. I want some good resources then when I have picked up enough I will start surrounding myself with it


----------

